# Stroller



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have read some threads about strollers, but none have really compared any.
I see the Dogger, but (I know, laugh at me) I don't like the green. I've seen some on Amazon but don't know if they are just garbage.
I don't want to spend a TON because I don't know that Gucci will even like it. I would like to get one a little cheaper to see if it's something she likes or if I would even get a decent amount of usage out of it. 
We are going to the beach for Memorial weekend and I'd like something to be able to put her in in the event she doesn't want to touch the sand 
Any opinions??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You want a stroller for the beach??? I'm not sure which one to tell you to get, just make sure it has large wheels.....a lot of the smaller ones aren't so good in tough terrain.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't necessarily want it JUST for the beach. I want it to use in stores, etc. But one I can carry onto the beach (if it won't roll in the sand) that she can sit in for a little while if she hates being in the sand. Obviously I won't leave her in there in the heat, but just in the late afternoon when I take her to see the ocean for the first time.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can afford it... for the beach - the Dogger is the best. Honestly, the best.

I found a used stroller (not a Dogger) on craigslist. The lady gave it to us for $20... it is nice, and I use it for walks here.

But I am slowly saving up for a Dogger. It's worth it to me. I like the basket and how versatile it is.

Not sure when they will start making other colors... maybe that's something you could suggest on Facebook or through their site 

If you don't get the Dogger - I agree with Pat - make sure it has BIG wheels.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy got a new stroller from Santa, Christmas 2012. She got the Pet Gear 8400 in Red (PG8400BG). It is listed as burgundy, but it is actually a blue red. It has the spoke wheels and air filled tires, shocks, etc. We love it. We use it at our mountain home in NC and when we take walks in the meadow beside the river, it does great off road.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

We have the Dogger and while I'm like you and not fond of the green, I look past the color because it truly is the best stroller ever! I also have two other strollers, one I bought on Ebay that we use when I need something more lightweight and the other is by Best Pet and has a broken zipper


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have had the Pet Gear all terrain stroller for a few years and love it. It rolls easily on grass and will roll on hard packed sand. It's not the cheapest, but it has held up really well for me. Both my dogs fit in it comfortably.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the Purple Classic Purple 3 Wheel Pet Stroller that I bought from amazon. It's currently out of stock, but the seller has many colors of the same style. I love mine, it rolls fine on grass and dirt. used it for a day out in the park.

Only thing was I had to re-attach the d-ring to hook her leash in a better spot. But love the stoller otherwise!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been shopping for one too with big wheels. Here is my short list so far: i am leaning toward one that has a see through back so Boo can see me walking behind him. 

EGR STS Sport Trike Stroller W
PetZip Pet Happy Trailer Dog Jogging Stroller - Red
Dogger (the most expensive and I am with you on the color


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just found this one online:
New Flexible Handle Large Black Beige Blue Pink Pet Dog Cat Stroller Carrier | eBay
It's probably not the best, but I really like the idea of being able to move the handle. Although, Jennifer mentioned her Best Pet stroller having a broken zipper, so I don't know.....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> I just found this one online:
> New Flexible Handle Large Black Beige Blue Pink Pet Dog Cat Stroller Carrier | eBay
> It's probably not the best, but I really like the idea of being able to move the handle. Although, Jennifer mentioned her Best Pet stroller having a broken zipper, so I don't know.....


Oh, I've never seen that one before...I like the handle too. I just bought the Best Pet stroller for Nationals - I went with the cheap option because my two have never used a stroller before and I wanted to see how they would do before investing in something nice. And this one seems to be good enough for what I need it for right now - Nationals, some shopping trips, maybe some outdoor restaurants. I really like the PetZip one but a member here just bought that one and said it was smaller than she thought. I'm going to check out what strollers people have at Nationals and see if there's one I like that would be big enough for my two. Eventually I may invest in something really nice, like the Dogger.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh, I've never seen that one before...I like the handle too. I just bought the Best Pet stroller for Nationals - I went with the cheap option because my two have never used a stroller before and I wanted to see how they would do before investing in something nice. And this one seems to be good enough for what I need it for right now - Nationals, some shopping trips, maybe some outdoor restaurants. I really like the PetZip one but a member here just bought that one and said it was smaller than she thought. I'm going to check out what strollers people have at Nationals and see if there's one I like that would be big enough for my two. Eventually I may invest in something really nice, like the Dogger.


That's how I feel. I don't know if she'll hate it or if I'll ever even get enough use out of it to spend that kind of money. This is just going to be a "trial" stroller, so I don't want to spend a ton on it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> That's how I feel. I don't know if she'll hate it or if I'll ever even get enough use out of it to spend that kind of money. This is just going to be a "trial" stroller, so I don't want to spend a ton on it.


If I were you, I'd just get the Best Pet stroller for now. I got mine for $50 including shipping from Ebay. I got the 4 wheel but maybe the 3 wheel would be a bit better. I'm supposed to receive mine today so I can tell you my opinion of it when I set it up. From the reviews I read, it does the job fine for what you and I are looking for.


----------

